# Is Delivery Your Primary Source Of Income or Side Hustle?



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

Out of curiosity, how many of you are doing food delivery as your primary source of income? I personally do it nights and weekends just to make extra money. I have a hard time seeing how someone could make a living doing this, but I'd love to hear from those of you who are making it work.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Side job


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Depends on market, but I've done delivery full time for months without earnings issues.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Haven't driven in almost a week. Bitcoin is paying the bills. May go back to work to buy more Bitcoin.

Maybe


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Haven't driven in almost a week. Bitcoin is paying the bills. May go back to work to buy more Bitcoin.
> 
> Maybe


Lol I need to stop using my bit coins for poker than


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Side hustle. Considering doing exclusively instead of passengers. Since food doesn't talk. Money is comparable and tipping FAR better.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Food delivery is my main source of income since 1997.

When I started I started making $700 a week 5 days a week so I stopped doing Kelly temporary services data entry accounting accounts payable accounts receivable I did their taxes one year as an office temp. Where my check was around $320 I was delivering pizza for Giordano's from 10 in the morning to 10 at night. That ended after my car was stolen it was stolen from in front of my house the night before I was taking a trip to Glenwood Springs Colorado with my girlfriend at the time and her son. That was the last trip we went on together. It ended early 2003

Now I'm making $534.87 a week working less than 40 hours. I am still working 7 days a week. Overtime with GrubHub as net showing up recently so it's actually about 35 hours a week.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

full time for me. I average 500-700 a week working around 30 hrs.


----------

